# Better 3 man boat, Beavertail BTV or East Cape Vantage



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

The Vantage is larger and therefore heavier than the BTV. The regular Vantage w/ 90 and the load you described probably tops at 35 MPH, again it's a big boat. Draft would be around 9" loaded.

I can't comment on the BTV too much, it's been a long time since I tested a Vengeance. I would expect it to be easier to pole due to it being smaller and lighter.

You can't go wrong with either, but I will say 3-4 people will be more comfortable on a Vantage due to it's size.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

If you're set on a 90 hp outboard, go with the BTV. Sounds like you will be on the platform a decent amount and the BTV will be easier/better to pole. Both boats are very nice, but I would throw my name in the hat for the BTV over Vantage for the application you have described. 
Both have large spray rails and ride good. If you're not doing a bunch of tourney's, take a look at the BT3. The BTV will have more livewell options and storage as its more intended for the tourney angler.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

As far as speed on the vanatge goes with a 90 Zuki....One of my friends has a regular vantage with a kevlar build and runs steady 40 mph with 2 guys and a ton of gear (enough for a full day in the LA marsh in the winter)....I know someone else who has a VHP kevlar that runs 43-44 with 2 guys and gear.

3 people on the vantage all day long and I have fished a vanatge with 4 people several times

I would say take a test drive of a vantage in REALLY nasty conditions and I am sure you will be sold...nastier the better


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> I would say take a test drive of a vantage in REALLY nasty conditions and I am sure you will be sold...nastier the better


Unless he's fishing nasty conditions everyday, I don't think basing how well a boat does in butt hole weather should dictate the purchase. 
I agree you should try and wet test "both" boats before dropping that kind of coin if you have the option. 
Like everyone says, choose the skiff that will best suite what style you fishing you do 90% of the time. The BTV can definitely handle chop and bad conditions too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Might want to look into the new East Cape EVO which is coming soon. Check out their facebook page or instagram page, some photos of it. Dont know when it will be officially released but its bad ass. Little smaller than a vantage but will run mid to high 40's with a 90, float in 8", 12 degrees deadrise, and flat back transom instead of sponsons. Might be the perfect size inbetween your 16 silver kind and 19 foot vantage.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Also, didnt mean to throw of your thread by earlier post. I know the vantage is a bad ass big water skiff. If thats what you need than i wouldnt hesitate to point you that way. I dont know much about the BTV. Can those out there comment on my questions. Does it have deadrise or is it pretty much flat bottom? Also, few pictures i saw it looks to have a pocket tunnel? Is this true?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

The BTV has about 3 degrees of deadrise so it's basically a flat transom. It also has a small pocket and not a true tunnel. This allows you to easily run with the standard jackplate all the way up and doesn't gain the addition draft while poling like a true tunnel. I run the BT3 (same hull as the BTV) and once a week fish three very large anglers plus myself. I have no problems poling it fully loaded like that. 

You might want to contact Capt. Scott Tripp in New Smyrna. I believe he's owned both a BTV and Vantage and would be your best source to compare both hulls.


----------



## Southernstrain7 (Jun 26, 2013)

I fish a lot in a vantage with a 90 Yamaha

3 people and full load we cruise at 30-32 mph

draft is probably between 8 and 10 inches. Never felt the need to measure. It gets skinny enough for chokoloskee.

I weigh about 175 and am as scrawny as the come. I have no trouble poling it with 3 people. Wind, current, people walking around no worries. It tracks very nicely and spins fairly well for a large boat. The 18 hpxv poles nicer and shallower but not by much. The vantage definitely outshines when it comes to running in the slop.

I haven't been in a btv so I'm no help there.

My daily driver is a 16' shadowcast

You sir have a good problem at hand, enjoy!


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention last time I was at East Cape they had the beavertail you are looking at their shop as a trade in....you might be able to kill 2 birds with one stone by making a trip to their shop

I would email kevin first to make sure they still have it...but you might be able to drive both boats one right after the other at their shop


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

> I forgot to mention last time I was at East Cape they had the beavertail you are looking at their shop as a trade in....you might be able to kill 2 birds with one stone by making a trip to their shop
> 
> I would email kevin first to make sure they still have it...but you might be able to drive both boats one right after the other at their shop


Keep in mind a BTV is not a beavertail vengeance.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

First off I would like to thank everyone for their input. It is more than appreciated. As I continue to narrow down engine make and size and also wether or not Kevlar is a worthwhile route to go down, I will definitely be wet testing both boats. 

Now to address the comments and hopefully continue an educational conversation

The boat being able to handle nasty water is definitely high on my list. Although I won't be running in the sloppy stuff all of the time, it does get pretty nasty in NE florida. Having the ability to run through this and keep people who may not be too boat savvy feeling safe is an absolute must. It sounds like both will perform well.

Speed is not a giant concern but, anything lower than mid-30's is probably just too slow. Anything above that is a bonus but not needed. I would like to stay in the 90 HP class, for now, because it seems like the 90 ETEC is a great balance of weight and power. However, I am looking into a Kevlar build with a 115 Pro XS or a 140 Suzuki(which is impressively light for its' power). The main goal is to keep the boat as close to a 9" draft as possible.

As far as the East Cape Evo is concerned. It looks like an awesome boat. I like the sponsonless design and it seems like it would be an amazingly comfortable ride. I was under the impression that it will be closer a 10" draft with a 90. This is was not info from anyone at East Cape just a fellow fisherman. Depending on when the boat is released, I will definitely be considering it as well.

I appreciate your input on the ability to pole three people as well! I know that ease and difficulty are relative, so I will ultimately need to pole both myself. Knowing that it can be done does help though!

Thank you again for everyone's time and input


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Great choices! Tough question.

All the Homosassa tarpon guides fishing out of Silver Kings drool over Capt Kyle's Vantage and swear that if they ever win the lottery they will get one.

http://shallowsightings.com/about/#the-boat

I have also fished with Capt Scott Tripp out of his BTV with a Yamaha 70. The 70 is too weak for the boat in my opinion, but he can bring 3 x 200+ fisherman in it with a full live well and still pole across the ML PNT with no problem.

http://www.fishntripp.com/Boat-Information.aspx

Honestly I would have either boat, but the tie-breaker would be the trailer and then I would have to go with the Vantage because you can get it on a RamLin trailer. The Peterson trailers are good trailers, but I don't like the drop center cross members that hold water after launching or loading.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

> First off I would like to thank everyone for their input. It is more than appreciated. As I continue to narrow down engine make and size and also wether or not Kevlar is a worthwhile route to go down, I will definitely be wet testing both boats.
> 
> Now to address the comments and hopefully continue an educational conversation
> 
> ...


Draft depends on power. With 60-70 i think its expected at around 8", with a 90 i think around 9", and with a 115 maybe around 10". Yamaha will be releasing a 115 SHO in 2015 that will weight in around 370lb which is right around what most 90's are weighing now. I know Kevin told me that the protoype is heavier than what the finished product will be because of the heavy wood deck and floor. BTW with 60-70 hp EVO should be in the mid to high 30's.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a regular Vantage with a 115 ProXs, My draft with three guys, a tank of fuel, and all our gear is a measured 10+ inches.

But my build is also one of the heavier Vantages out there. Trolling motor and power pole and regular fiberglass (which is more comfortable than a Kevlar build).

There are times when I can't get skinny enough but that is what you get for a 19' boat. All about tradeoffs. If nasty chop is an issue then you can't go wrong with a Vantage.


----------



## wesley76 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a non liner bt3. It's a very dry boat. It handles rough water very well. It's fine for 3 people, I've had 4 on it which is way too crowded. Draft with mine and 2 people and 90 etec is around 6-7 inches.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I normally wouldn't through about her manufacture in the mix when you narrowed your search down already, but why not look a HB Marquesa? Your going to be in the same price range as a Vantage. 

Mine with a 90hp is. 7" boat runs 41mph with full tank, gear, trolling motor, and 2 guys, dry, easy to pole, and can fish 3,
All while being able to run in slop if need be. 

Vantage will run slop better than my HB, but other than that I would be looking at increasing your list with the money your looking to spend.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

I appreciate your insight CreekRunner.

The reason why the Marquesa isn't one of the mentioned boats is because I will be live bait fishing with three anglers plus myself about 1/3 of the time. The rest of the time is mostly sight fishing while poling or blind casting while staked out with the push pole while poling from spot to spot. I feel like the Vantage and BTV provide slightly more versatility by allowing three people to fish more comfortably than the Marquesa. These are just my thoughts and I would be very interested to hear how you feel about them as I greatly respect your knowledge of boats!

What brand 90 are you running on your Marquesa? Also, what are the dimensions of your livewell?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm running a 90hp Yamaha 2-stroke it was a brand new motor I bought back in 2009 and just kept it. My 90hp is lighter than any other 90 currently on the market. You will gain around 100lbs in the stern of the boat for the current 90hp models which will affect draft by about 1-1.5"

Not sure the dimensions of my live well, but I can tell you it's larger than 27" because that was a deal breaker for me if it wasn't at least that large.  I will get them for you when I get a chance. 2 weeks ago I kept 4 redfish, 2 trout, and 1 flounder alive. 

If your only fishing 3 people 33.3% of the time, than a Marquesa will be more than fine. After all you will be poling or staked out the other 66.6% of the time with less than 3 people

I could fish 3 people on my boat, it's 18'1" with a 79" beam. Stability is not an issue, My wife, my 10 year old daughter, and myself fish it no problem and they can walk all around with zero issues. 

Call Matt Norman @ Hells Bay- I'm pretty sure he can put you in touch with multiple guides who can give you a better understanding of how the boat handles 3 anglers or go down and fish and pole one it's only 1.5 hours from you.  

The BTV will be a little more stable and pole a little better maybe, but the Marauesa will be faster, ride a lot better, and dryer. 

The Vantage will ride better, but the Marsuesa will pole better and float shallower.

Both of the other boats will probably handle 3 anglers better but you only need that 33.3% of the time.

The Hells Bay will hold it's re-sale value better than both.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I have owned a silver king 16 and now have a vengence with a 90 e tec. The BTV is the same hull as a vengnence - different cap, but shoul drun the same but only even drier. The BTV is a dream to pole - much better than the silver king. It does everything they say it will do - draft 7 " or so, pole easy, crazy dry riding and very soft riding. The beavertails run differently, they are virtually flat back baots with huge vee in the front and huge overhang on the front cap. The boat is aircraft carrier stable. They do not really "air out" like a vee boat, but run rather flat allowing the vee in the front to break the chop. I cruise at about 33 mph at 4200rpms - I have a troller and front casting platfrom. 3 people is no problem, the front deck is quite big - so big in fact when on the poling platform looking at it it is hard to believe that the boat poles so easy. I also had an egret 18, and although it was better in the rough stuff, it was not by as wide of a margin as many would expect. Actually, I find the beavertail to run softer than the egret, until the chop becomes too big for it, where the egret would take over. 
I think the btv is sort of an in between boat, from what I can tell. It poles and drafts closer to a micro, and run closer to a bigger water boat. Although I have not been on it, my impression is that the vantage is more typically a big water, boat, rather than a tweener that I consider the beavertail to be.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

I run a Vantage as a fly fishing guide boat with a Yamaha 90 four stroke. Top speed with three people, full fuel and gear is about 36 mph. I weigh like 300 pounds so its more like 4 people. Boat runs in 9 or 10 floats in 7 or 8. As someone else said sometimes I cant pole into exactly where I want to go, but the trade off is it's big water or beachside capability, where it shines. 

I have been in all of the other boats in this class, and was down to the Marquesa or the Vantage. Chose the Vantage and haven't looked back.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

I have a '14 Vantage and bought it for the same reasons you did. I run 3 people frequently inshore <1 ft. and off shore 3-5 miles off of Palm Beach in some pretty choppy water (choppy for a skiff). Love the boat and the Customer service offered by Adam, Kevin, and crew couldn't be better.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for your comments Long_Live_Snook and Miller

Long_Live_Snook - do you have a standard build or did you go with any Kevlar? Also, are you running a trolling motor? When you say you can't pole exactly where you want to go, is that because of the 8 inch draft and you want to get skinner or do you find the length hinders you at all?


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> Thank you for your comments Long_Live_Snook and Miller
> 
> Long_Live_Snook - do you have a standard build or did you go with any Kevlar? Also, are you running a trolling motor? When you say you can't pole exactly where you want to go, is that because of the 8 inch draft and you want to get skinner or do you find the length hinders you at all?


Standard build. Love the fiberglass ride. Its a super soft landing boat. I do run a trolling motor, and use it a lot offshore, less inshore. On these winter minus tides and wind sometimes I wish I could get a bit skinner, but it really has not been that much of an issue. The length is great, and is not an issue at all.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Better 3 men boat is the Ventage
Better all around boat is the BTV


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Flats Dreamer, 

May I ask why you made the two statements that you did? 
Do you have experience on them both?
I would love to hear you elaborate. Thank you in advance!


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I can only dream of these boats and wish my soon to be marine science degree can get me one some day but living/fishing jax I've noticed wayyyy more Vantages up here than any BTV.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

FYI - there is about a $20k price difference between these boots when equally rigged out


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> FYI - there is about a $20k price difference between these boots when equally rigged out


Talk about bad information.

BTV w/ 90 is +/- 32K

Vantage w/ 90 is +/- 38K


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you! Was about to point that out myself. 


> > FYI - there is about a $20k price difference between these boots when equally rigged out
> 
> 
> Talk about bad information.
> ...


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

snookintime and all members - my apologies - I got confused from reading about the marquesa on this thread vs the btv, which is what I meant when I said about a 20k difference - sorry.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> snookintime and all members - my apologies - I got confused from reading about the marquesa on this thread vs the btv, which is what I meant when I said about a 20k difference - sorry.


Well here is what I can tell, since I brought up the Marquesa. When I was shopping, I looked at a Fury not a Vanatge but I would think a vantage would be more than a Fury. For just the Hull and Trailer with the options I wanted the fury was with in $3K of the Hells Bay Marquesa and that is a fact as I had both quotes side by side. 

Then I was finally able to test ride a fury and even if it was $10K-$15K cheaper I wouldn't have bought it. 

I was not comparing the BTV to the Marquesa as for price.

Sorry to derail op. 

creek


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey CreekRunner,

What makes you say that you wouldn't have purchased the Fury if it was 10-15k less? I know it is a different model but, I am curious to hear your opinions on it. Thanks in advance


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

CreekRunner,

I'm assuming that you tested a Marquesa, what motor did you test? If it was a different motor than your 2-stroke, did you see similar performance?


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> > snookintime and all members - my apologies - I got confused from reading about the marquesa on this thread vs the btv, which is what I meant when I said about a 20k difference - sorry.
> 
> 
> Well here is what I can tell, since I brought up the Marquesa. When I was shopping, I looked at a Fury not a Vanatge but I would think a vantage would be more than a Fury. For just the Hull and Trailer with the options I wanted the fury was with in $3K of the Hells Bay Marquesa and that is a fact as I had both quotes side by side.
> ...


So your'e saying a loaded out Fury was within 3K of a vanilla Marquesa? Otherwise your either full of it or someone gave you bad quotes.

Last I checked, and it's been a couple years, the Marquesa is 49K Boat, trailer and 90 motor.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > snookintime and all members - my apologies - I got confused from reading about the marquesa on this thread vs the btv, which is what I meant when I said about a 20k difference - sorry.
> >
> >
> > Well here is what I can tell, since I brought up the Marquesa. When I was shopping, I looked at a Fury not a Vanatge but I would think a vantage would be more than a Fury. For just the Hull and Trailer with the options I wanted the fury was with in $3K of the Hells Bay Marquesa and that is a fact as I had both quotes side by side.
> ...


Nope pretty equal boats, but as you put it a vanilla Marquesa has more standard features than a Vanilla Fury.

Do the math if you add the 90hp upgrade to the fury as the 60hp is standard on a fury, (btw its a 31MPH with a 60 loaded) then add the Kevlar partial package, add the anodized aluminum ramlin trailer, (fury comes standard with galvanized) + some of the other small things and the price gap shrinks fast, and that would be an apple to apple comparison. 

Boney, I'm not here to persuade you on any purchase. We have talked before in person you know me. Buy the boat that makes you happy and does what you need it to do. I spent 1000's of dollars in Gas and hotels rooms because I wanted to wet test every boat out there before I bought one. It's funny HB was the 1st boats I tested and I just kept coming back to them, I tried to find a cheaper version that still performed the way I wanted it to. But in the end I just kept coming back to the HB, I went to their factory 3 times and bugged my sales person to death, before pulling the trigger. 

Also think about this, when you buy something as expensive as your looking to spend for a toy, look more at how much $ you will lose vs what it cost. 

I looked at 
Beavertail
Bohemian
ECC
Chittum
HB
Egret
Yellowfin
Spears

for a year I looked at these boats and tested everyone of them except for the Bohemian and spears. Bohemian I ruled out when they sold the company and spears to me was not in the same class fit n finish as the rest just my .02

creek


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

This thread has gotten a little off track, but along the lines of what Creek is saying I made costs comparison between a Marquesa and an 18-HPXV to find the Maverick with options to bring it up to equal with the vanilla Marquesa would cost more. However the vanilla Maverick was less. This shows you can't compare ice milk to ice cream, even when they are the same flavor.

The Vantage is ice cream in comparison to BTV ice milk.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

i have an hpxv17 and cruise with 3 peeps all day i love it. i was catching sailfish yesterday off lauderdale and snook today.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am waiting for the $$$$ envy to start !


----------

